# Around 46 Maltese in CT, USA needing homes



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

"Dogs rescued in West Cornwall, CT; will be available for adoption in weeks
There are 46 purebred Maltese being cared for by a shelter in West Cornwall, and soon they'll be ready for new homes."

http://http://www.wfsb.com/story/23385774/dogs-rescued-in-west-cornwall-will-be-available-for-adoption-in-weeks


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

posted on all my fb pages


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Posted on mine as well as the link for donations


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

At least it was voluntary and the dogs all looked to be in fairly good shape.
The breeder was somewhat human.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks--spreading the word.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sad


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

soo sad  I would so take one if I live there


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Pet Dog and Cat Adoption - Little Guild of St. Francis - Cornwall, Connecticut
This is their web site...but they are more current on their Face Book Page...they are in need of donations if possible.


----------

